# Warning Hertfordshire people



## Clodagh (9 May 2011)

Received this from Farmwatch this morning...

I would like to report the attempted theft of a coloured stallion, and the targeting of cobs, childrens ponies and other user friendly horses in the Puckeridge Hunt area.  Men with vans have been seen checking out local paddocks in the past month and actual thefts are currently being attempted.  The young coloured  stallion probably fought off an attempted theft last night in the Meesden area.
The threat is sufficent to consider moving  these target horses to more secure places immediately, and the advice of extreme vigilence particularly over the coming week.
The police are aware.
Please pass this on to relevent organisations


----------



## bitlessbill (9 May 2011)

Gosh what a worry, thanks for the alert.


----------



## JoBird (10 May 2011)

Scary stuff - thanks very much.


----------



## keeperscottage (10 May 2011)

Meesden is VERY close to home and we have a 14.1hh Section D, brilliant child's pony which is in during the day and out at night - very friendly, too! Do you have any more info, please?


----------



## Amaranta (11 May 2011)

Received this from Horsewatch:



Dear All, 

Some of you may have received the following message forwarded by friends etc. 


Hi I have received this from a neighbouring force and thought you might like to know and pass it on to anyone else who would find it useful.

I would like to report the attempted theft of a coloured stallion, and the targeting of cobs, childrens ponies and other user friendly horses in the Puckeridge area.  Men with vans have been seen checking out local paddocks in the past month and actual thefts are currently being attempted.  The young coloured  stallion probably fought off an attempted theft last night in the Meesden area.
The threat is sufficent to consider moving  these target horses to more secure places immediately, and the advice of extreme vigilence particularly over the coming week.


I have spoken with Herts Police this morning and have been told to ignore this - no such incidents have been reported. 
Please as ever to be vigilant but in the same breath do not panic - if you hear rumours or receive emails such as this please do let us know, we will check them out and let you know if there is any truth at all in them. 

Anything that comes from us will show a Crime or Incident Number so you are sure it is factual and has actually been reported. 



Kind regards,

Lydia


Cambridgeshire Horsewatch
Mobile: 07921 294939
email: horsewatch@cambs.pnn.police.uk


----------



## BBP (11 May 2011)

There was a definite attempted theft of 3 horses in Ashwell, Herts in the last week of April and Police were called.  Gates were taken off hinges but horses bolted through the gap and down the road so theft was unsuccessful.  These horses belonged to my sisters boss so this is a confirmed theft attempt (I can find out if it has been reported to horsewatch but police were defintely out twice).  people in the area had heard the noise but assumed it was 'normal'.

We are in Cambridgeshire and following an attempt so close to home we have flipped one hinge over so that the gate cannot be lifted, chained the gates to the posts and a bolt to the floor, and added bigger chains and locks to the main gates (in process we tried the bolt cutters on our old chain and it sheared through like butter.)  We also sent a leaflet out to all the neighbours stating that thieves do steal horses (as many people have no clue that they would ever try to) and that the only people handling our horses are the three of us.  We said if they saw anyone else with them then they should feel free to contact us or to challenge them if safe to do so.


----------



## keeperscottage (14 May 2011)

Have just heard from someone who knows the person who owns the coloured stallion mentioned in the original post and apparently there has been an attempt to steal it. Horse and sheep were let out of the field in the attempted theft. Police said they have had reports of horses being let out around the Saffron Walden area. This info came from a very reputable source. I've padlocked my field gate tonight!


----------



## Weezy (16 May 2011)

Maybe people were trying to steal the gates rather than the horses?


----------

